# phil claus - nochmal wegen rf next lp



## Fettkloß (7. Juli 2004)

hallo phil claus

ich hatte ja schon mitgeteilt das ich eine next lp kurbelgarnitur gekauft habe .
und zwar standart - also 74/110 lochkreis 5 arm .
kann es sein das kaum ein bikeshop noch passende kettenblätter hat ??

standart (74/110) is anscheinend total out und 5 arm auch -- oder sehe ich das falsch ?

ich wäre dankbar für einen tipp wo ich noch kettenblätter bekomme - wenns geht von den alten - leichten ! race rings - die schwarzen schlichten ohne steighilfen !
gibt es weiterhin 74/110 5 arm kettenblätter auf bestellung wenn ich sie nicht direkt im shop bekomme ??


bestern dank für eine antwort


----------



## krankedbiker (8. Juli 2004)

schau doch mal bei ebay rein, da gibs ganz viele.

Aber ich denke du meinst einen 94er Lochkreis. Das ist soweit ich weis Standart bei Race Face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

danke für den tipp krankedbiker - aber ich hab bei ebay kein glück , nicht das ich nix ersteigern würde , nur wenn ich das geld bezahlt habe is nie ware gekommen !!!! ich habe in ebay viele sternchen als verkäufer - aber als käufer ist ebay mist !

ich meine 74mm lochkreis , standart hat 74 & 110 mm , jedenfalls bei der next lp - bei anderen kenn ich  mich nicht aus


----------



## XC_Freund (8. Juli 2004)

Von Ta gibt es genau die Kettenblätter die du willst, schwarz standard und ohne Steighilfen. Kuck mal da www.tnc-hamburg.de


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo XC Freund,

die von Dir genannten  Kettenblätter sind als Kit in den Farben schwarz und silber erhältlich und können bei jeden Race Face Dealer geordert werden.


----------



## XC_Freund (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Phil,
Fettkloß wollte Kettenblätter ohne Steighilfen, wusste nicht das es die von RF noch gibt. Deshalb empfahl ich die TA.


----------

